# A screen proof of Ron Sword's bad behaviour.(Sword Guitars)



## thedarkoceans (Jan 22, 2012)

So,finally i'm posting a link of my conversation with Sword Guitars' Ron Sword,after i commented a thread in here (this thread)

so,he attacked my on FB, here's the direct link to the post on my wall,so you can even comment if you want to.

Ron SWORD'S POST ON MY FACEBOOK WALL

I hope this is helpful,so if you'll ever buy one of his guitars and you'll have to deal with him,you'll know what kind of guy he is.

Let me hear what you think.

TDO


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jan 22, 2012)

He's not very nice...


----------



## Necris (Jan 22, 2012)

Up until recently his guitars looked like garbage anyway, even now they're nothing I'd spend $2000+ on, not even close.


----------



## Captain Axx (Jan 22, 2012)

christ, that guy's an asshole! who is he anyway?

EDIT: sorry, didn't look at the link from ss.org)


----------



## anthonyferguson (Jan 22, 2012)

Someone's got a tiny penis


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 22, 2012)

Wow, what a douchenip.



Necris said:


> Up until recently his guitars looked like garbage anyway, even now they're nothing I'd spend $2000+ on, not even close.



His guitars still look, off. They don't have the asthetics to demand what he charges, they look like something I would see in my middle school shop classroom.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 22, 2012)

what a cock bagger

might have to post this on a few boards.


----------



## Captain Axx (Jan 22, 2012)

is it me, or are the frets slightly off?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 22, 2012)

The FB link doesn't work for me, anyone else got that?

His guitars look like shit though.


----------



## Captain Axx (Jan 22, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> The FB link doesn't work for me, anyone else got that?
> 
> His guitars look like shit though.








it looks like that, but with a maple fretboard


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 22, 2012)

Captain Axx said:


> is it me, or are the frets slightly off?


 
props for making a guitar body out of what appears to be a leftover classroom desk

and who cares if the frets are slightly off if its gonna be used to record "old skool unclean florida death metal"


----------



## Bigfan (Jan 22, 2012)

I feel mr. Sword needs to loosen up. Going after a kid like that is not only a dick move, but straight up odd.

Props to him if Sword's his real surname, though.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 22, 2012)

To be honest, I took a bit of offense to the Florida comment. I felt like he was grouping the whole state as using/preferring shity production.


----------



## Necris (Jan 22, 2012)

dragonblade629 said:


> His guitars still look, off. They don't have the asthetics to demand what he charges, they look like something I would see in my middle school shop classroom.


Agreed, but they look slightly better than they did.


----------



## Captain Axx (Jan 22, 2012)

Necris said:


> Agreed, but they look slightly better than they did.



the headstock is still off though, i have to admit


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 22, 2012)

The edges of the fretboard on both the treble and bass side seem way too far out, imo (especially when it gets closer to the bridge)

maybe it's just me, but wouldnt that make the fretboard much wider than it needs to be?

I could almost fit 2 extra strings on that bitch


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jan 22, 2012)

That's beyond childish. What the hell?


----------



## Necris (Jan 22, 2012)

You don't have to be detail oriented to call yourself a luthier I suppose. I can only imagine what the fretwork itself is like.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 22, 2012)

Would anyone be so kind as to post a screen grab of this convo? I can't see it.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 22, 2012)

Captain Axx said:


> is it me, or are the frets slightly off?



That is the ugliest "stringed instrument" I have ever seen in my life and I don't understand how anyone would pay money for that..hell I wouldn't take it if they paid me


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 22, 2012)

Maybe it's made for lap steel playing?


----------



## Fiction (Jan 22, 2012)

"This content is currently available"


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 22, 2012)

Wow, this Sword guy seems like a grade A asshole. Why did he feel the need to attack you, when you didn't even criticize his instrument, only the production of someone's track? Some people...


----------



## Cabinet (Jan 22, 2012)

No it's a surf board


----------



## ZEBOV (Jan 22, 2012)

Captain Axx said:


>



If you play it like a guitar, the 6 highest frets are useless with the left hand. You can only fingertap on them.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 22, 2012)

I can't comment. I am sad.


----------



## Necris (Jan 22, 2012)

s_k_mullins said:


> Wow, this Sword guy seems like a grade A asshole. Why did he feel the need to attack you, when you didn't even criticize his instrument, only the production of someone's track? Some people...


The music is his as well, apparently he doesn't take kindly to criticism of any sort.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah...I've been following microtonal stuff for a while and the comments I find around from him always came across pretty stuck up. 
This just takes the cake!

I agree with you about the production - I'd love to hear some microtonal death metal but the production on his tracks makes it hard to figure out what the notes actually sound like


----------



## habicore_5150 (Jan 23, 2012)

anyone asking for pics of the "lovely" convo there:


----------



## theo (Jan 23, 2012)

*waits for the memes to be generated*


----------



## CapinCripes (Jan 23, 2012)

wow that's fucking childish. but to be fair the song didn't sound THAT terrible. when you are going for a early death metal type of sound you want it to sound raw as all hell without sounding like venom. while a little better production to get rid of the clipping is certainly in order you can at least hear it.


----------



## Fiction (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow, what an asshole.


----------



## Jontain (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh dear, the internet has created some exceptionally pathetic people, or just brought them to my attention... either way this guy is obviously the sad type who cant take critistim and if you dont agree with his every word then your opinion is null and void. 

Obviously has something to make up for.


----------



## FireInside (Jan 23, 2012)

What a fucking dick head.


----------



## Necris (Jan 23, 2012)

Ron Sword said:


> Florida bands like Cannibal Corpse.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Jan 23, 2012)

Cmon,I listen to hardcore influenced over produced crap metal,and he is a great luthier that listens to great death metal from FLORIDA,such as CANNIBAL CORPSE. 


the Florida-CC thing is pretty much troll like haha


----------



## Bigfan (Jan 23, 2012)

The worst thing is that I quite liked that one song I've heard of his band. Too bad the guy's to much of a cunt to deserve my money, though.

Not a huge loss, though, I can always re-record it in a public bathroom, to really get the preferred acoustics.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jan 23, 2012)

The douche is strong with that one.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jan 23, 2012)

The guy's clearly a gigantic festering cunt-bucket......or at least he would be if we were only considering his grade-school luthier "Skills". When also taking into account his elitist attitude, his E-peen and internet keyboard hero mentality, his "I make Devries look good" hack instruments and general cock-nozzle demeanour we have to upgrade him to....

I am quite frankly at a loss for words.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jan 23, 2012)

That's exactly why you shouldn't take yourself so seriously when playing/listening to music.Let the others do that for you.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Jan 23, 2012)

Deadnightshade said:


> That's exactly why you shouldn't take yourself so seriously when playing/listening to music.Let the others do that for you.


 

yep.Also,best signature ever.


----------



## Mr Violence (Jan 23, 2012)

"You don't like the right kind of music." - No one worth talking to.


----------



## synrgy (Jan 23, 2012)

I think this guy should team up with Devries and start a new company.


----------



## Bigfan (Jan 23, 2012)

...And he's still going. 



Ron "Devries Jr." Sword said:


> ok so here we go - "1 of my favourite grp are misery index, and so?u are an idiot nab clearly" uh-misery index is death metal? they sure fooled me.
> 
> i randomly chose to fuck with you - it couldve been anyone on that forum. i still stand by everything i said- djent sucks, false death metal sucks. & cannibal corpse is a <b>florida</b> death metal band-they live in florida and have put most their albums out from this location. argue details all you want, if you ask them theyll tell you theyre a florida death metal band...
> 
> 3- i apologize if youre still thinking about this everyday "Gianmaria", as i have moved on.


----------



## Captain Axx (Jan 23, 2012)

Bigfan said:


> ...And he's still going.



i think he likes the looks of his own writing.

in all seriousness though, it just proves how unprofessional he is.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2012)

Captain Axx said:


> it just proves how unprofessional he is.



And his guitars aren't enough proof?


----------



## Captain Axx (Jan 23, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And his guitars aren't enough proof?



hah! that as well!


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jan 23, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And his guitars aren't enough proof?



Oh no, those frets are just 'messy' to get the best Microtonal tuning range.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2012)

Pooluke41 said:


> Oh no, those frets are just 'messy' to get the best Microtonal tuning range.



Jesus, this guy is as innovative as Emperion and DeVries!


----------



## poisonelvis (Jan 23, 2012)

i want to run into this ron guy,i like tough guys like that,ones that need a beating!


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jan 23, 2012)

This guy's a dick. I told him in the screencap above he needs to loosen up.
This is pretty much just cyber bullying to make himself feel special.


----------



## Varcolac (Jan 23, 2012)

Gosh, that's a lot of barely coherent internet rage. I've always felt the best DM came from the sunny shores of the UK, and that microtonal music was best served by audible notes, but I listened to some Periphery songs on Youtube a couple of times so my opinion is clearly invalid. 

I wonder what happens when he encounters a problem more serious than a 13-year-old Italian metalhead.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jan 23, 2012)

This guy is like everything I hate about the closed minded, elitist sect of the metal community all wrapped into one insecure little ball of jealous rage.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 23, 2012)

lol @ deskwood body


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 23, 2012)

He just sent this personal message to me.

"reputation? haha Im not going to say anything about the other bands im in i guess since youll just repost it- but i want you to know- my reputation cant be harmed by a few people on seven string. sorry. -Ron"


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 23, 2012)

He just sent this personal message to me.

"reputation? haha Im not going to say anything about the other bands im in i guess since youll just repost it- but i want you to know- my reputation cant be harmed by a few people on seven string. sorry. -Ron"

"all i have to say is- look at the theory posts on there. The few times i corrected them - they are almost immediately deleted because the people there cant handle the information i guess- the last two times i wasnt a dick and didnt post any profanity, it's all taken down because of alpha-male musicians who cant handle being corrected. i havent seen one exceptional player on that forum, everyone whos takled shit ive gone through their pages looking for some kind of shredding or decent playing. link me to some players who are really good on SS.org"


----------



## Bigfan (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes, it bloody well can.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh Ron, don't you see?

You're harming your reputation far more than we were ever interested in doing simply by dint of propagating your own elitist agenda. "True Death Metal" is an interesting collective noun but I don't see why it should be followed or adopted as I fail to see the cachet unless one is a borderline retarded cyber-bully convinced of their own superiority.

"Understands subjectivity"
"Builds quality instruments"
"Isn't a Keyboard Hero"
"Doesn't admit to profanity and being a dick openly"

These are all positive personality traits........but sadly they seem beyond him and as to really good players on SS.org? I guess he's choosing to ignore some of the guys who post here.......Andy James, Tosin, Misha, Rick Graham, Fred, Christian Muenzner, Paul Wardingham.....

Still, it's pointless to give him any more thought. Block him, move on and know that you're the more mature one at 13 years of age


----------



## Bigfan (Jan 23, 2012)

Also, intriguing new information has come to light 



Facebook said:


> *Leif Martin Tjøsvoll: *You really need to start angling and matching those headstocks though. It's like the biggest complaint I've heard with your instruments. (*It obviously isn't, though)*
> 
> 
> *Ron Sword: *Leif- and an equal amount of people have praised them. i always give the person who im building for a choice to pick from whatever design they want or have ever seen, most just go with that headstock... keep in mind the people buying these often don't play out in metal bands or in popular music but work on large hollywood productions and film scores. before that headstock i just used an ibanez headstock and the same people complained.
> ...



I'd just_ love _some info regarding this.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 23, 2012)

> XXX MOSH brah!!!




Get off my planet you cretinous waste of matter.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow, this guy is such an unbelievably gigantic prick.

Seriously, picking on a 13-year-old on the internet? What a fucking douche... it's cyber-bullying, nothing more, nothing less. And the fact that he saw the post on here (which wasn't even unfair, I agree that decent production would make it sound way better), then he actually went to the trouble of finding TDO on Facebook just to start an argument. What a pathetic man.

And his guitars are some of the ugliest fucking pieces of shit I've ever seen. Seriously, he seems to think they're exquisite works of art but they look more like a sixth-form woodwork project, with some of the worst-looking rosewood I've EVER seen a fretboard come from. And he charges three grand for that crap?

Rant over.


----------



## Varcolac (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm an alpha male theory nerd. Look at me, with my voice leading and my chord charts. Thug life, y'all.


----------



## groph (Jan 23, 2012)

^ and my huge, phallic guitar.

This dude isn't going anywhere in luthiery.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 23, 2012)

Hang on a sec. If we just post Ron Sword's name everywhere, shouldn't that boost the Google ranking of this thread so people come across this before his site, giving a kind of warning perhaps?...

Ron Sword
Ron Sword
Ron Sword
Ron Sword
Ron Sword
Ron Sword
Ron Sword
Ron Sword
Ron Sword
Ron Sword
Ron Sword
Ron Sword
Ron Sword
Ron Sword
Ron Sword
Ron Sword
Ron Sword
Ron Sword
Ron Sword
Ron Sword
Ron Sword
Ron Sword
Ron Sword
Ron Sword
Ron Sword
Ron Sword
Ron Sword
Ron Sword
Ron Sword
Ron Sword
Ron Sword
Ron Sword
Ron Sword
Ron Sword
Ron Sword
Ron Sword
Ron Sword
Ron Sword
Ron Sword
Ron Sword


----------



## Captain Axx (Jan 23, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> Hang on a sec. If we just post Ron Sword's name everywhere, shouldn't that boost the Google ranking of this thread so people come across this before his site, giving a kind of warning perhaps?...



if you type in ron swo, he's 2nd, keep on going!


----------



## -42- (Jan 23, 2012)

Ron Sword, proudly continuing the age old tradition of substituting guitars for penises.


----------



## anthonyferguson (Jan 23, 2012)

Sword guitars are shit
Sword guitars are shit
Sword guitars are shit
Sword guitars are shit
Sword guitars are shit
Sword guitars are shit
Sword guitars are shit
Sword guitars are shit
Sword guitars are shit
Sword guitars are shit
Sword guitars are shit
Sword guitars are shit
Sword guitars are shit
Sword guitars are shit
Sword guitars are shit
Sword guitars are shit
Sword guitars are shit
Sword guitars are shit
Sword guitars are shit
Sword guitars are shit
Sword guitars are shit
Sword guitars are shit
Sword guitars are shit
Sword guitars are shit
Sword guitars are shit
Sword guitars are shit
Sword guitars are shit
Sword guitars are shit
Sword guitars are shit
Sword guitars are shit
Sword guitars are shit
Sword guitars are shit
Sword guitars are shit
Sword guitars are shit
Sword guitars are shit
Sword guitars are shit
Sword guitars are shit
Sword guitars are shit
Sword guitars are shit
Sword guitars are shit
Sword guitars are shit
Sword guitars are shit
Sword guitars are shit


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jan 23, 2012)

False death metal sucks, so does djent... But so does Cannibal Corpse.

The kids comment was kinda lame, his friends comments were lame, Sword was the worst and an absolute ass.

That said, I don't see what use it is bashing his instruments unless you've ever played one.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 23, 2012)

....This Ron Sword guy just found me on facebook to read me about what I said on his guitars...is this dude fucking serious?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 23, 2012)

Ron Sword
whats up?
I see you have some things to say about my guitars - since im banned frmo SS.org - 1st - that guitar was paid for and commissioned by Georg Hajdu a composer in Germany. That guitar first appeared at lectures at NEC and Berklee College along with the theory book for the Bohlen Pierce scale I authored. You guys might think those guitars are useless - but these scales are in fuckin disney movies. My last client did the music for timon and pumba, and used meta-ptolmy and mavila scales throughout the series. the children of the world are listening and have no prejudices against scales they havent heard because they havent been musically brainwashed yet... anyways, thanks for your comments on that guitar- its a non-octave guitar, know what that is? im sure you do....


Drakkar Tyrannis
Who the fuck are you? Your guitars are fucking ugly and I've never heard of you until that forum post. You're a self obsessed clown and the fact that you felt the need to go to the forum and find me on facebook to respond is even sadder. Go play chicken with a speeding train


----------



## thedarkoceans (Jan 23, 2012)

never fuck with Drakkar,haha.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jan 23, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> ....This Ron Sword guy just found me on facebook to read me about what I said on his guitars...is this dude fucking serious?



Almost makes me want to bash his instrument so I could calmely comeback to my place on thursday and see a wall of hate comments left unanswered

This guy is fucking hilarious


----------



## thedarkoceans (Jan 23, 2012)

that's why I'm keeping him as a friend on FB,this is guy is a HUGE amount of fun.


----------



## Jontain (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh dear the hole just keeps getting deeper. I love the way he feels he has to stalk everyones facebook etc to prove to his ego that HE IS BETTER THAN YOU! 

Although guys to be fair by bashing his instruments etc you are sinking down to his level, anyways people have eyes so after seeing those pictures I doubt anyone sane actually goes out of their way to get one of those. 

Just ignore him and he will get bored of his lies, he is obviously one of these sad cretins that likes to troll to get a reaction.


----------



## Bigfan (Jan 23, 2012)

Ron Sword is a dick. So am I. This will not end well :|.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 23, 2012)

Just a warning, not sure if the mods will want a Devries 2.0 4chanesque thread so don't get carried away. S'all I'm saying. This guy may be a prick, but I'm not sure this forum is a place for that sort of thing and that's why he was banned.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 23, 2012)

Jontain said:


> Oh dear the hole just keeps getting deeper. I love the way he feels he has to stalk everyones facebook etc to prove to his ego that HE IS BETTER THAN YOU!
> 
> Although guys to be fair by bashing his instruments etc you are sinking down to his level, anyways people have eyes so after seeing those pictures I doubt anyone sane actually goes out of their way to get one of those.
> 
> Just ignore him and he will get bored of his lies, he is obviously one of these sad cretins that likes to troll to get a reaction.



When I said what I said about his guitars..I hadn't even read the thread completely. It has nothing to do with his personality..I just think his so called guitars look like some modern art woodshop class project. You don't attack people and stalk them for having negative opinions of your work..you just ignore it and take care of those who do appreciate your stuff.


----------



## Jontain (Jan 23, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> When I said what I said about his guitars..I hadn't even read the thread completely. It has nothing to do with his personality..I just think his so called guitars look like some modern art woodshop class project. You don't attack people and stalk them for having negative opinions of your work..you just ignore it and take care of those who do appreciate your stuff.



Oh yeah I totally agree and good luck to him with his current business model and his great people skills...

I was just trying to keep things sort of level sided lol, his guitars may not be what I would ever want and imo leave a lot to be desired but its always best not to flame someones work until its seen in the flesh as pictures don't always tell all.


----------



## Necris (Jan 23, 2012)

Hopefully he will come to realize that the scales he builds his guitars around being in disney movies does little to add to his credibility as a luthier. Noone was ever questioning whether or not these temperaments could be utilized in music.

I love microtonal music, I love old-school death metal, I despise "djent", none of those things have any bearing on the quality of his guitars, which visually appear to be sub-par at best.

I would love to own a microtonal guitar, or a few of them even but given the apparent quality of his work and his personal character I won't be obtaining any from him.


----------



## The Uncreator (Jan 23, 2012)

Kind of stunned at this, nothing really justifies his actions. I hate elitists like that, all assholes and no brains.

And Cannibal Corpse isn't a Florida band....they just record here ocassionaly with Erik Rutan, who is from St. Pete.

Obituary, Death, Hate Eternal - those are florida death metal bands.


EDIT

Also, would like to add that its true shit shouldn't be talked about his luthier work if one hasnt played them, but his angry and unintelligent actions are just so overboard. There is no such thing as "True Metal" like this guy is going on about, There are many genres and he really shouldn't care what people listen to, he is just....A small-minded, loud mouth, elitist, ego centric cretin. Never have I seen such douchebaggery, I hope this guy dies.

Just 'cause this pisses me off I am going to say his guitars suck ass lol


----------



## redskyharbor (Jan 23, 2012)

The physical embodiment of the "elitist metal hipster douche" mentality started building dodgy guitars? What an utter dribbling cocksplash.


----------



## leandroab (Jan 23, 2012)

It appears that I'm late to this party... What a fucking douche-baguette


----------



## Demiurge (Jan 23, 2012)

It must be a lot of stress to run a guitar company and have to do PR. Maybe he should hire Ocean Marketing.


----------



## poisonelvis (Jan 23, 2012)

paul christoforo mean anything to ya' ron?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2012)

Demiurge said:


> Maybe he should hire Ocean Marketing.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Jan 24, 2012)

Ahem....

Swordman | Meme Generator

Also


----------



## FormerlyVintage (Jan 24, 2012)

I actually prefer my original, even though this one is better


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 24, 2012)

Heh, ss.org can't effect somebody's rep is a priceless thought. 

I mean clearly luthiers etc would agree.


----------



## Asrial (Jan 24, 2012)

I found him on FB too. How many wants me to bash him blatantly?
Seriously, he needs a major bash. ._.


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 24, 2012)

How old is this guy??? Do I really have people like this to look forward to in adult hood??

Also, I kind of like how his guitars look.(just being honest)


----------

